# This is my blog



## RMTac (Apr 20, 2013)

I just started a blog to show some of my work. I am a second shooter with my wife. She gives me plenty of critiquing. What do you guys think? This is just a small sample of my work, and really just a small sample from this specific wedding, I will be adding more soon. 

http://las-vegas-wedding-photographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## TAP7899 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice, I like the use of the lighting.


----------



## RMTac (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, I put another wedding up since the last one.


----------

